# PAIN, BLOATING, GAS! PLEASE HELP!



## Tita929 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So I'm in need of some serious help. I really don't even know where to start but I will try from the beggining. For the past year or so I have always felt so bloated. I never really thought much of it considering I gained some weight. I kind of just thought that it was the way my stomach looked now due to the weight gain ( I always had a flat stomach before this.) Well about 8 months ago I started to notice my stomach in the morning when I woke up was flat and as soon as I ate ANYTHING it would bloat right up. I have so much pressure and feel so uncomfortable. As the day goes on the bloating gets worse. On top of the bloating I started to have a dull cramp in my lower left abdomin, near my ovary area. Sometimes I have the dull cramping in my uterus area. They only way I can describe those cramps are like menstrual cramps. This really started to worry me. Well I did the worst thing ever and consulted Dr. Google. First thing that popped up was Ovarian Cancer. After reading the signs and symptoms of this I was convinced I had it. What scared me the most was how ovarian cancer is often misdiagnosed as IBS. After all the anxiety I ended up going to the ER. They did an abdominal xray and a abdominal and pelvic CT scan. Dr. said the Xray just showed alot of stool and the CT scan was perfect. Soon after this I followed up with a gasto. After me telling her my symptoms she immediately said IBS. She did order a blood test for celiac, which came back negative. The next time I saw her I told her nothing has changed and my symptoms where the same. She said the next step would be a colonoscopy. I really don't know what to do. I mean if the CT scan did'nt show anything what else would she be looking for?? Still conviced I had something serious I went to see my OBGYN.She did a pelvic exam and said my ovaries felt fine. I even ended up having a transvaginal ultrasound which showed everything was normal. I felt relieved but at the same time I just don't understand what is causing all these symptoms?? I also forgot to mention I feel like I burp all day, especiaIly when I feel so bloated. Also a few nights ago I woke up to what feel like my stomach on fire! It wokeme up right out of my sleep. This has happened a few other times. I have never had any health issues besides having hypothyroidism which is regulated with medication. The reason why I am not satisfied with my IBS diagnosis is because I do not have constipation nor diarrhea. I have normal bowel movements for the most part. Please if anyone has any advice I would really appriciate it! THANK YOU


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well a colonoscopy would definitely rule out most other GI diseases or disorders. IBS can mimic many. Soto be certain most GI's like to perform one to make sure nothing else is going on.

Have you tried any digestive enzymes or any probiotics?


----------



## Tita929 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for your responce. Yes, I take Jarro- Dophilus probiotics as well as a supplement called Gastro Guardian, which is supposed to help with bloating and digestion. Also, my gastro prescribed me Liberax, which seems to help a little with the cramps. I also have tried many OTC pills for gas such as charco caps and phanzyme.Sadly, I am not finding any relief  I try to watch my diet and drink LOTS of water. What discourages me the most is like I said no matter what I eat I bloat. I guess I will go ahead and schedule the colonoscopy but do you think there are any other tests I should ask about ? Also, the dull pain I was talking about is not all the time. It comes and goes, sometimes I go a few weeks without it.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Also check for lactose intollerence & celiac disease. Both of these can cause bloating & gas.


----------



## Tita929 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, I did the celiac test and it came back negative. I will ask about a lactose test. Thank you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Give Digestive Enzymes a try.


----------



## Tita929 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you BQ. Are there any specific ones to buy? Brand name?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would look for ones with Pancreatic Enzymes in them (pancreatin) rather than just from fruits/veggies. The prescription pancreatic enzymes with a meal did seem to reduce bloating in a small clinical trial.


----------



## Capricorn (Feb 22, 2013)

My celiac blood test is negative too, but I noticed when I cut back on the amount of carbs I eat, I don't have as much bloating and belching. Have you tried going lower carb?

I think gluten intolerance can happen, even without the blood test being positive.


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I been bloated for the past 7 years and all test done come back negative except for constipation or lots of stool inside of me . The funny thing is sometimes even if I take a big poop I would still have no relief .also my bloating is like yours it gets worse everytime I eat something , so far no doctor has been able to help me and my life has been miserable cause of this bloating . Good to see atleast I'm not alone


----------



## dfun530 (Feb 24, 2013)

just saw an episode of dr oz. check for something called leaky gut syndrome..

3 out of the 7 people he had tested had this and it sounds like what your explaining.

hope this helps


----------



## Tita929 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments.

Capricorn: Yes, I think your right and yes I try to limit my carbs. I also think having anxiety about the bloating makes me feel worse.

paraAdrian: You are definitly not alone =( I just hope we find our answer to this bloating nightmare. What tests have you had done? I'm scheduling my colonoscopy next week. But what worries me the most is that with IBS you either have constipation or diarrhea or both which I have niether. I'd really rather it be IBS than something super serious.

dfun530: Wow, how do they check for that?


----------



## Casimir23 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so relieved to read this!
I was diagnosed with IBS a few years ago, but I've experienced difficult digestion my entire life. Even as a baby, I had to be fed goat's milk because I could not digest cow's milk. Ironically, today anything made from goat's milk will cause me severe stomach cramps and send straight to the bathroom.

A few days ago, I experienced stabbing pain in what felt like my left ovary. I waited a day then went to the doctors.
They thought maybe it was a hernia, and I had an ultrasound down. The ultrasound showed nothing more than lots of gas (which is explains why I look inflated like a balloon despite being quite fit). The paint has gone away, but I never really got an answer as to what caused it. 
It's actually a bit depressing to think that it is ANOTHER ailment caused by IBS...
Anyway, it's good to know we're not alone in the pain of this condition that most people still consider to be bullsh*t!


----------

